# Bubble Hash looking Really GREEN????!!!!



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys, 
Finally decided to just try the bubble hash method with this shake ive had around the house... i used maybe 1/3 of it for this first run... and i used a three bag system.. .25,72,220 or something like that i think were the sizes... anyway.. what i have left is really pasty green stuff.. im letting it dry under a 150w HPS light... but is this normal... the shake wasnt the best stuff to start with... i got about 1/8oz from this round....  im just not sure its even worth it, and maybe i should make oil from the rest..cause this is very green....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 29, 2007)

anyone???? im about to try some better trim from good piff... i only had about 10 grams.. so i dont expect much.. but ill see if it makes a different color or not..


----------



## Growdude (May 30, 2007)

I think some of the green color could be because you are using the 3 bag system. I use the 7 and The 190 micron bag leaves a bit of green because it has more plant matter than the smaller bags.

Have ya tryed some of it yet?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

yea i tried some.. not as powerful as i thought it would be.. but powerful enough i guess... i did another batch with just premo trimmings and i used 10grams... i got about .5gram of this light yellow brown colored stuff..and it seem much higher quality..


----------



## Growdude (May 30, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> yea i tried some.. not as powerful as i thought it would be.. but powerful enough i guess... i did another batch with just premo trimmings and i used 10grams... i got about .5gram of this light yellow brown colored stuff..and it seem much higher quality..


 
You could always just buy one more bag, get a 120 or close
then the bags after that will yield better stuff.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

yea i just borrowed the system from a friend of mine... but apon retrying the product.. it is good.. however the stuff i mean from just prem trimmings was floor you type stuff... very similar to the crystal from the coffee grinder.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 30, 2007)

Second batch... third batch is still drying under 150w hps...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Total yeild was like just short of 20grams total..


----------



## herbman (May 31, 2007)

Smoke It~~!!!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

Dont worry about that... nothing like a 150w hps about half inch above that to get it dry...LOL.... i left it under there for like 30 mins..then on top of my cable box over night.. wake up in the morning to magic...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (May 31, 2007)

is that normal looking tho??? i keep thinking its way way too green..


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 8, 2007)

That would be way to green from the 25 bag.
Maybe not so much from the 73 bag.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

looks tasty hope u get a good buzzzzzz.maybe i will try this oneday!


----------

